# class-datei ausführen



## javaguru (1. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

habe Probleme beim Öffnen von Javadokumenten. "Man" muss ja die classfile ausführen. Eigentlich habe ich gedacht, mit der java.exe. Dies funktioniert nicht wirklich unter Windows (XP SP2).  Habe jetzt aber ne Datei mit jnlp gefunden. Die lässt sich ohne Probleme öffnen. Handelt es sich dabei einfach nur ein JavaApllet oder??? 
Wie kann ich nun die class-dateien zum Laufen bringen?


----------



## Ilja (1. Dez 2005)

java deineClasse

(OHNE .class dahinter!)


----------



## Weima (1. Dez 2005)

Grundsätzlich geht alles per Eingabeaufforderung...
Du machst die auf, wechselst in dein Verzeichnis mit der class-Datei und tippst "java DeineKlasse" (Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten!!!).


----------



## javaguru (1. Dez 2005)

hallo,

das ist mir schon klar. ich möchte aber nicht immer meine konsole öffnen um das programm zu starten. wie eine .exe-datei muss ich die javadatei ja auch ausführen können. Dafür ist meine complierte .class-datei da, soweit mein Wissen. Ich möchte ganz dumm einen doppelklick auf mein Programm machen, es des soll ausgeführt werden. was anderes können windowsuser doch gar net *gg*.


----------



## The_S (1. Dez 2005)

Stichwort für Windows => Batch-Datei
Stichwort allgemein => JAR-File
Stichwort für alles => Foren-Suche :roll:


----------



## Ilja (2. Dez 2005)

jo.. du mußt die classe mittels jar.exe zu einem archiv packen!
dieser lässt per doppelklick starten, vorausgesetzt du hat *.jar nicht mir WinRAR assoziiert ^^


----------



## javaguru (2. Dez 2005)

ok, jetzt stelle ich mich mal richtig blöd.  Wie jar.exe archiv packen???


----------



## Ilja (2. Dez 2005)

tipp mal in der console "jar" ein uder suche hier im forum nach "jar manifest"

edit: kennst doch sicherlich winrar und winzip.... die vorgänger davon waren rar, zip, arj usw.
diese waren consolenbasiert.... und genau das ist jar auch... es ist ein teil der SDK und packt die classen zu einer zip-datei mit der endung .jar
diese lässt sich per doppeklick ausführen


----------



## The_S (2. Dez 2005)

Außerdem erstellst du keine jar.exe sondern eine Datei.jar


----------



## bygones (2. Dez 2005)

javaguru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, jetzt stelle ich mich mal richtig blöd.  Wie jar.exe archiv packen???


scheinbar hast dich gut gestellt... es gibt einen eigenen FAQ Beitrag zum erstellen von jar files.

Wie wärs mal darein schaun ?? is denk ich nicht allzuschwer !


----------



## javaguru (18. Jan 2006)

hallo zusammen,

des mit dem jar passt alles. Hmm hätte dazu noch ne eine Frage. Passt nicht direkt zu Java.

Wie gebe ich der datei ein icon. ich kenne halt normale windowsicons ico-files. Wie sage ich dem jarfile das es des icon kriegt???


----------



## MPW (18. Jan 2006)

javaguru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> des mit dem jar passt alles. Hmm hätte dazu noch ne eine Frage. Passt nicht direkt zu Java.
> 
> Wie gebe ich der datei ein icon. ich kenne halt normale windowsicons ico-files. Wie sage ich dem jarfile das es des icon kriegt???



Das geht nicht, da alle jar-Files ein Standarticon von Windows zugewiesen bekommen. Sprich alle haben das gleiche Icon, man kann das nicht fuer ein einzelnes aendern.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2006)

Du kannst aber einen plattformabhängigen Starter für die Jar-Datei einsetzen, der kann dann das Archiv starten und zeigt auch ein Icon an.


----------

